# Wading Galveston Trout



## Fishaholic25 (Dec 10, 2016)

New to spec fishing and heard that there were some big ones in the bays this time of year. Was wondering if someone knew of any good spots to catch some decent sized trout wading anywhere in the galveston bay complex.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll focus on west galveston bay. Here's how it normally goes with the different seasons. During the winter you would normally fish upper west bay which consists of mostly confederates reef, deer island, etc. You can go to chocolate bay, green's and catch fish if you have a boat. During spring and fall you normally focus on mid west bay around bird island, jumbile, starvation, etc. And in the summer you mainly focus on lower west bay around san luis pass. Right now it seems as though the fish are in their spring patterns because of the warmer than normal weather.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Anahuac National wildlife refuge

No boat needed!


----------

